# Rick and Morty humor audience?



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

IMDB rating: *9,3*.

Rick and Morty is the _Shawshank Redemption_ of cartoons/series: it is 'pretty good', but massively overrated.

The show combines abstraction (N) with hardcore action (S), so it is definitely somewhere in the middle and thus for both. Rick is an ENTP, Morty is an ISFJ. Both easy to type, very stereotypical. So that is split as well.

I think it is more interesting to look at the target adience from an age perspective. It definitely for 16-20 year olds. Anyone who loves this show below or above these two limits are respectively ahead of their age or nerds.

Rick and Morty is pretty much for late teenagers who like to escape reality (the modern _Holden Caulfields_), and I think that there is a massive pool of those nowadays - or at least they think/act like they do. This show has a huge psychological factor that makes so many people watch and like it, and for that reason I have to congratulate the creators for it. One cannot deny that it is something special or different. But I am in my mid 20's and would rate it, I do not know, 7,0-7,5. It is not 'wow', but a good enough watch during lunch.


----------

